# Durham Voluntary Group of Diabetes UK - 8th October 2013



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2013)

The next meeting of the Durham Voluntary Group of Diabetes UK will be held on Tuesday October 8 at 7.30 pm in the Diabetes Centre, University Hospital of North Durham.

The speaker for the night will be Dr Paul Peter, consultant physician and clinical lead from Darlington Memorial Hospital. He will gave a talk on Diabetes and Thyroid Disorders. All people with an interest in diabetes are welcome to the meeting, especially those people with diabetes and their helpers.

The meeting will be followed by refreshments and the opportunity for informal discussions with the speaker and other members and guests.

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/news/10705716.Help_for_diabetes_sufferers_and_their_carers/


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 29, 2013)

Duk at Durham is the oldest group in the UK with a nice bunch running the group. Hope it goes well


----------

